

"The real story is the endless echo chamber of Silicon Valley" - nir
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20081229/twitter-where-nobody-knows-your-name-the-sequel/

======
kleinsch
Maybe I just read the wrong blogs, but I've been waiting for someone to say
this for a long time. Aside from my techie friends, I know absolutely nobody
who uses Twitter, and it's been up for a long time now.

~~~
nir
Same here... But from the story's votes I guess we're in minority in YC :)

